# Suche Rezept für Aalrutte



## gismo150 (14. November 2010)

Hallo

wie bereitet ihr eure Aalrutten zu??? Hab schon gegooglt jedoch nichts richtiges gefunden ausser einen Stammbaum woher die Rutte kommt.

Mein Vorschlag wäre einfach würzen und in Alufolie im Backofen ca.20 Min bei 280 Grad.

Bitte um Vorschläge bzw. Rezepte

Danke


----------



## gismo150 (15. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Aalrutte*

Super danke

hab mich entschieden es gibt Rutte in Rahmsoße und Bratkartoffel

Mfg


----------



## Hansa-Fan (19. November 2010)

*AW: Suche Rezept für Aalrutte*

moin, knall sie in den räucherofen, ausgesprochen oberlecker..

gruss vonne ostsee


----------

